# movement in new fence post



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

How were they set?

In concrete (mixed or dry pack), limestone, dirt pack, etc.?


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

This is such a bunch of bs.

Now there is a tolerance for how much fence posts should wiggle?

How much will they wiggle after you've put a chain on them near the top and pulled with a truck in a few directions?

So are you able to get a fence built with them or not?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

If they were just set, yes there will be a bit of movement. Why are you messing with them, if just put in the ground? Also if the OP ever returns, need the info in post #2.


----------



## sibs77 (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks for your replies. 

Windows-It's in concrete. Sorry, don't know if it's mixed or dry pack. It was some kind of fast-setting concrete because they did the whole thing (start to finish) in a few hours.

Cleveman-Not sure I follow?

Gregzoll-The wiggling was done three days after they were put in. The company removed the fence panels, removed every-other post, installed new posts, then put the panels back up in a few hours (maybe three max). There are about ten fence posts and they replaced six of them. They only replaced every-other post because oddly only every-other post was weak. Maybe the original installer got lazy and did every-other post shallow. Anyway, the original odd-numbered posts barely move if pressure is applied while some of the new even-numbered posts are moving. I am concerned that when we get heavy winds, I'll see more movement and will be back where I was before this work started.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Once the panels go back on, then it would move as one unit. You want the fencing t be an!e to move, due to wood shrinks and expands, depending on the weather.

If you made it so that the posts did not move, you would end up with a lot of problems. As for the previous posts being shallow, it all depends on where you live, and what is the minimum required depth at that time, which may have changed, is why they went deeper this time.


----------



## sibs77 (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi Gregzoll, it's not really moving as one unit...I can wiggle the new loose posts but the next post down the line doesn't wiggle. The panel or attachment between the panel and post must flex or something. This is on a rental property I own. On my primary house, I have quite a bit of fencing and all the posts there are pretty rigid...haven't had any problems. Thanks for your comment...still trying to figure out what to do.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

If the post are set in concrete there should no movement at the "base" of the post. A 7' above grade 4x4 will likely have a little deflection at the top if you're pushing on it.

If you're pushing the top and you're moving dirt,call them back. If it's solid at the base then you're good to go.


----------



## sibs77 (Dec 19, 2013)

Yep, the movement is at the base. I can see the concrete moving. I've asked the installer to fix it but he is saying movement up to 1'' at the top is ok. I guess I'll need to ask him again and hope for a different response.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

I have 6 foot square pvc posts with aluminum inserts and they don't move at all, even at top.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

One reason why we never cemented wooden posts. When the wood dries and shrinks, they get loose. If you can get to the concrete, try driving a wedge made of treated lumber down beside the post. Make the wedge on a really long taper. If the concrete is rocking, then get some good sized ballast rocks and sledgehammer them in next to the concrete.


----------



## sibs77 (Dec 19, 2013)

Yes the concrete is rocking. I guess if I can't get the installer to make it right, I can do what you said with pounding stuff in there.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

sibs77 said:


> Yes the concrete is rocking. I guess if I can't get the installer to make it right, I can do what you said with pounding stuff in there.


Poorly mixed concrete, or they did not add any water at all, and are just expecting the environment to set the concrete.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Maintenance 6 said:


> One reason why we never cemented wooden posts. When the wood dries and shrinks, they get loose. If you can get to the concrete, try driving a wedge made of treated lumber down beside the post. Make the wedge on a really long taper. If the concrete is rocking, then get some good sized ballast rocks and sledgehammer them in next to the concrete.



Great fix right here for the shrinking post.


----------



## sibs77 (Dec 19, 2013)

It's not the post that is shrinking, rather the whole post+concrete rock together. So the concrete is loose in the soil. But yes that is a good fix for people with shrinking post issues.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Mix up some soupy grout and squirt it in the crack between the dirt and concrete.


----------



## Millertyme (Apr 20, 2010)

I don't think post should be set in concrete to begin with.most reputable fence companies will tell you that


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Millertyme said:


> I don't think post should be set in concrete to begin with.most reputable fence companies will tell you that


I had my six foot cedar fence professionally installed in the early 80's and quite a few of the 4x4 posts on the west side cracked at ground level within the first five years. I had the fence company replace them, and they attached a V shaped angle iron nailed to each post before it was set in concrete. Those posts are still solid as can be today, even as the wind is howling outside at 30mph as I type this.


----------

